
Ask HN: 2-factor auth bug of Facebook, any recourse or advice? - NhanH
After a series of actions, my mom&#x27;s account has been put in a state where 2-factor are enable, but there is no available method to do so (ie. An empty list of available 2-factor methods). SMS was the only enable method, and it has been removed (by a hacky method). Just to be clear, the phone number are still useable by us, facebook just list an empty list of 2-factor method on login and refuse to proceed.<p>There is no luck from their help page. There is no form available for this case, even the one where they ask you to submit government-issued id doesn&#x27;t work (it is only used for disabled account). Although weirdly, we can no longer view the profile of said account, and it turned into &quot;Facebook user&quot; on messenger, with all messages deleted.<p>The account has a lot of sentimental value to my mom, and I would really appreciate if there is anyway to recover it. Or if by luck an engineer passes by and escalate the bug.
======
NhanH
As to how it happened: FB declined to send sms for login for a week straight.
So I tried adding the phone number to a different account. After doing so and
verified the number, it was removed as a method of 2-factor on the first
account, causing the bug.

